# 12 Foot Home Depot Skelly: Get out your dremel, buy some servos and animate.



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

If you were lucky to get a 12 ft Home Depot Skeleton, hack his bones!

I did!

I used a skulltronix funkin head kit and cut out his jaw and well ... went to town on him.

Here is the result;






Next year will animate his arms. Much more to come.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Very Nice. Yeah, next year I plan to add arm movement too on my prop.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh yeah!


----------



## TBL_Steven (Oct 22, 2020)

Very nice. Keep it up. Your work is incredible.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Every time I see an animated skull, I tell myself I must one day acquire the know-how and put it to use.

Well done!


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Every time I see an animated skull, I tell myself I must one day acquire the know-how and put it to use.
> 
> Well done!


Thanks. If i get time i will do some videos on some basics. I dont find it that hard but my background is electronics and computers.

I think sometimes the hardest is just trying it and work through the failures. I think ones learns more. But watching videos of others does help immensely.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love him!


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is an inside look


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice description. Lots of space to work in and get to things in that skull


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome! I would have loved to get one of these, but it wasn't in the budget.


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

This years version is done! A little late but right in time for tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is super high on the Way Cool meter. Who did the voice for him?


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Very cool. Great sounding voice and nice movement.


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> This is super high on the Way Cool meter. Who did the voice for him?


Thanks
Mike Fox from Night Frights is the author.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on it ibjeepin.


----------

